# 2bjr & 2buckseniorcitizen



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok the way I see it is 2buck senior is not as good as 2bjr so he has to go over there and bug him, what do you guys think?

Be as detailed and abrasive as possible like 2buck Senior would


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I saw 2buck close that $20,000 door while jr was slinging that zook around..Theres something to be said about seniors..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I think I saw 2buck close that $20,000 door while jr was slinging that zook around..Theres something to be said about seniors..


And I moved the wiping knife on the pole out of the way for him too Moore, don't forget that. He could of cut himself on that:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure how he did it, but I spotted some drywall mud on 2buck seniors pinkies while he was filming junior working.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Not sure how he did it, but I spotted some drywall mud on 2buck seniors pinkies while he was filming junior working.


Yeah, when your on a taping job, always look first before leaning against a wall:whistling2:

That advice should go under tips and tricks:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Not sure how he did it, but I spotted some drywall mud on 2buck seniors pinkies while he was filming junior working.


_ was wondering that also_, see I think 2buck senior could not take it anymore and went sniveling back to 2bjr as he was not getting any production down with his wannabejrs he had few weeks back








well knowing 2 buck senior he pulled a head trip on 2bjr and sheepsh%tted him about how 2bjr needs him


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I think they make a cute couple:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

gotmud said:


> I think they make a cute couple:yes:


Gilligan and the Skipper


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Loonie and the Big Bear.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Dumb & Dumber!







Haha! Sorry 2buck! Couldn't resist! :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ernie and Bert.............See, look how pissed off Bert is at Ernie, Perfect Match :whistling2::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Sorry 2buck! Couldn't resist! :laughing:


I couldn't resist either, don't you have a three man crew:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I couldn't resist either, don't you have a three man crew:whistling2:


Haha! Good call 2buck. Usually were 4. But this week was a little slow so we were 3. I only feature the 3 of us in the PT videos cuz were the main guys! I have one other guy who you might catch in the way everynow and then. He's a drunk. lol. And you can tell by his glowing red nose. So I try to keep him out of the videos. lol.
Sometimes were 5 or 6 though. But I have a new guy starting mid march. And i'm gonna let go of the drunk. He's too weak. He doesnt eat. Only drinks. Can't even pass the flusher properly. :wacko:
The new guy should be cool! He's younger, 30 I think, responsible, has a vehicle. I tried him out already and we connected and he liked the guys from work so he gave his 2 weeks notice at the other job. We can call him the Proby.
He'll be in some of the videos too at some point. But ya, we were the 3 stooges this week. :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Good call 2buck. Usually were 4. But this week was a little slow so we were 3. I only feature the 3 of us in the PT videos cuz were the main guys! I have one other guy who you might catch in the way everynow and then. He's a drunk. lol. And you can tell by his glowing red nose. So I try to keep him out of the videos. lol.
> Sometimes were 5 or 6 though. But I have a new guy starting mid march. And i'm gonna let go of the drunk. He's too weak. He doesnt eat. Only drinks. Can't even pass the flusher properly. :wacko:
> The new guy should be cool! He's younger, 30 I think, responsible, has a vehicle. I tried him out already and we connected and he liked the guys from work so he gave his 2 weeks notice at the other job. We can call him the Proby.
> He'll be in some of the videos too at some point. But ya, we were the 3 stooges this week. :laughing:


Well our 3rd wheel has turned out to be a potty head. He's from out west. Must of worked for Mudshark before:whistling2:

Not sure which one is worse to have working for you, they both smell of their vice. Plus ours forgot he was working on a bench yesterday, and fell off it. He's off for a couple of days now:furious:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well our 3rd wheel has turned out to be a potty head. He's from out west. Must of worked for Mudshark before:whistling2:
> 
> Not sure which one is worse to have working for you, they both smell of their vice. Plus ours forgot he was working on a bench yesterday, and fell off it. He's off for a couple of days now:furious:


Sounds like quite the crew you got there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, that show was crap, :blink::blink: It was like WTF, So you still watched it. It was actually quite funny.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Lol, that show was crap, :blink::blink: It was like WTF, So you still watched it. It was actually quite funny.


It started out in Canada and the earlier versions were pretty raw. Later an American syndicate bought out the TV rights and they toned the language down a lot. No more F words.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well our 3rd wheel has turned out to be a potty head. He's from out west. Must of worked for Mudshark before:whistling2:
> 
> Not sure which one is worse to have working for you, they both smell of their vice. Plus ours forgot he was working on a bench yesterday, and fell off it. He's off for a couple of days now:furious:


lol! What was this guys name!? Sounds like some idiot who might have worked for me before too! lol. He was from out west as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well our 3rd wheel has turned out to be a potty head. He's from out west. Must of worked for Mudshark before:whistling2:
> 
> Not sure which one is worse to have working for you, they both smell of their vice. Plus ours forgot he was working on a bench yesterday, and fell off it. He's off for a couple of days now:furious:


 WHO fell of the bench? jr?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> WHO fell of the bench? jr?


No some idiot they hired as a helper.
I was complaining about how one of my guys was a drunk!
And 2Buck said their 3rd wheel was a pothead! lol.
Who fell off his work bench! lol


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe he was on acid and thought he could fly. If it was pot he would just want to eat junk food and listen to tunes all day.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Maybe he was on acid and thought he could fly. If it was pot he would just want to eat junk food and listen to tunes all day.


Mhmmm....Junk food and tunes...:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Mhmmm....Junk food and tunes...:yes::thumbsup:


Ah Ha,,,,, I knew it, PT is a potty head


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ah Ha,,,,, I knew it, PT is a potty head


Hahaha! Naw man...No time for that stuff.
But I do love me some junk food and tunes though.
Im a musician, so I love music.
And im actually saying goodbye to junk food too....:icon_cry:
Im starting a work out regiment this coming Monday.
Its gonna be hell for 90 days...
But damn i'll look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Lets see the before and after pics:jester: maybe you could motivate others:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> Lets see the before and after pics:jester: maybe you could motivate others:whistling2:


I was actually thinking of video taping allot of it!
I definitely will take before and after pictures!
Im doing the P90X workout. Its ridiculously hard.
I've been cutting back on what I eat and working out all this week just so I can be in shape for when that workout starts :thumbsup:
Here's a video I like! It was just a fan made video, but its pretty cool.




Allot of the guys from the movie 300 followed this workout to get in shape.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

its always the damn new guy hat hurts himself on a job.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Lets see the before and after pics:jester: maybe you could motivate others


Who did you have in mind Chris:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> its always the damn new guy hat hurts himself on a job.


Your technically the new guy........................ again:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I was actually thinking of video taping allot of it!
> I definitely will take before and after pictures!
> Im doing the P90X workout. Its ridiculously hard.
> I've been cutting back on what I eat and working out all this week just so I can be in shape for when that workout starts :thumbsup:
> ...


 Ohh gawd... be ready for some hurting ass abs on the days you do ab ripper X :yes:

Did it and quit it a few times already lol, it's difficult for the wife and I to stick with video routines, but I am due to join her at the gym again  she's a spin freak hah, now that's a cardio workout for ya!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Just put down the taping tools and the video camera and go boarding for a while. That will be a good workout.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Who did you have in mind Chris


 No one in particular,sounds like P90x (90 days) Im sick of the infomercials . Some of those people look better before they do it:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Ohh gawd... be ready for some hurting ass abs on the days you do ab ripper X :yes:
> 
> Did it and quit it a few times already lol, it's difficult for the wife and I to stick with video routines, but I am due to join her at the gym again  she's a spin freak hah, now that's a cardio workout for ya!


Ya I know....Im not looking forward to it...but sort of am as well..lol
Its gonna suck but damn i'll look sexy. Hehe.
And spin classes eh? Sounds interesting.



Mudshark said:


> Just put down the taping tools and the video camera and go boarding for a while. That will be a good workout.


We've actually been boarding for the last 2 weeks. lol. Thats why I haven't been able to upload my Homax banjo yet. I got it one day after we taped our last house. So all we had was coating and more boarding. And the job we just finished drywalling was hacked. it was all fire rated stuff, so it wasn't a good video for the banjo. 
But were starting another board job today. Should be done it tomorrow.
So the banjo video will come shortly.



chris said:


> No one in particular,sounds like P90x (90 days) Im sick of the infomercials . Some of those people look better before they do it:blink:


lol! Ya I think it's advertised more in some places than others. Around here you dont see commercials on tv or anything. But i've wanted to do it for a while so that time has finally come.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Loonie and the Big Bear.


----------

